# Bentley



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I only got these 2 pictures of him today, but here they are anyways. Out in his new paddock. He's such a little stunner.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

He is lovely! Very nice pictures. His name suits him I think.


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

He looks Happy!!! =]


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow that second picture is really pretty. Looks unreal


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you very much! he is a great guy. Super excited to get him going under saddle. He is going to be a fun horse to train.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

gorgeous pics !!
how old is he ?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow!! He is simply stunning! I love the name you decided on for him, it fits him so well. Also, I cannot wait to see undersaddle pics of him! You're going to have to get tons!!!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pics of him. Also it looks as if the land surrounding you guys is really epic and beautiful. Seems like a lot of space to ride in.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The place he is at is actually a hunter/jumper area which doesn't have any trail riding area other than the ditches.

He will be started in the spring and believe me, we will have lots of pictures. I am the queen of photography and because my boyfriend is starting to get into photography as well, it will perfect to get you guys some great photos 

Thanks again everyone, you're all sweethearts!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely horse! I really like the second shot of him Very pretty


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Such a pretty boy you will definitley have to get more pictures!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Had to share, funny*

shhhhhhhh...we didn't see him :lol:



A fuzzy guy


----------

